# New to T shirt business, Need help on choosing a website.



## CTINK (Mar 15, 2012)

First of all i would like to say I am new to t shirt screen printing business, I need to set up a website and make my company grown. Also on the get the feel stage to see how business is before I dish out lots of cash. I thought about using "shopify" but it doesn't let my customers write what they want for their shirt unless i put it in the end where ti says "leave seller a note" So could someone guide me to the right direction to where I can go to a site and pay as little as possible to have an active website? Thank you!


----------



## Garage Cotton (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't tell if you want to sell tshirts or if you're starting a screen printing company?

If you're trying to start a screen printing company, you could save lots of money and start by creating a facebook business page, then start by having all of your friends and family "like" the page and try to get the word out that way...the best part about that method is that it's free (unless you choose to do some pay per click facebook advertising).

Provide a little more info about what you're trying to do and you might get more feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

Check here - 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t179343-2.html#post1087474


----------

